# Bringing Professional Equipment into UAE



## Bluize56 (Jun 13, 2011)

Greetings all!
My wife has been offered a job in Abu Dhabi - we will probably accept. I am a professional videographer and own a small amount of equipment. Will I be able to bring this in country without an offer of employment? I have worked freelance all my working life, and don't see any job postings for my profession anywhere.
Any ideas, experience in this area?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You'll either walk right through the airport as the customs are too busy texting/chatting or they might take you to one side. If so just explain this is for your work and don't go into too much detail. Chances are they will take your passport number as a precaution which will be filed away into the ether.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a fickle thing. Mr Rossi is correct in as much as depending on whether they have had their cornflakes or not, will depend on their attitude towards you. However, I know of cameramen who live in Dubai legitimately, have all the paperwork and still get gear impounded. Basically, they don't like the gear coming in because they miss out on you (or a company) paying duty, they don't like people running around with cameras (unaccompanied and/or without credentials) and finally, you're supposed to have a work permit, if it's for work.

I do not live in Dubai (yet, trying to move now with my company) but I have travelled regularly through Dubai for the last 10 years, with anything from small camera kit up to 35 cases of gear. It used to be much easier but now it's the scanner that picks up the camera (hand carry) that always gets me pulled aside - before customs. Then if you have cases as well, they may/will pick you up customs anyway. Usually, they take the passport and escort me to customs. I travel with customs lists so, in the end, that allows me to move on. Although I also have to prove that I am in 24 - 48 hour transit - hotel/flight bookings etc. On a couple of occasions they have kept my gear at the airport, camera included, until I leave. Even the small kit.

If your kit is small, then you may be able to blag your way through as a tourist. Otherwise, you will eventually run into difficulties, especially if plan to go in and out of Dubai with your gear.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah. I misread your post and thought you were going to Dubai.

I have had less experience through Abu Dhabi but venture that it will end up being the same, especially with so many big network companies now established there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> It used to be much easier but now it's the scanner that picks up the camera (hand carry) that always gets me pulled aside - before customs.


 <snip>

Really? There's an eye opener. 

I did some work earlier in the year along side a UK production company and they said they had no problems. Actually just typing this I've remembered who their main boss was so obviously there would be no hassles.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> <snip>
> 
> Really? There's an eye opener.
> 
> I did some work earlier in the year along side a UK production company and they said they had no problems. Actually just typing this I've remembered who their main boss was so obviously there would be no hassles.



Yeah. It's hit and miss. I am supposed to always travel with a camera at hand and I do always get through fine, eventually. Also, depends on which Terminal and what time of day and whether they had their Vegemite sandwiches etc.

I just wouldn't risk my gear coming through customs on a regular basis if I didn't have any paperwork/credentials. Or a big boss behind me.


----------



## Bluize56 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info/opinions Bubbly and Rossi! Sounds like a comedy team, no?
I guess I'll take my chances.

Bluize56


----------

